# Hurricane Lake vs. Bear Lake



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

My inlaws want to take their camper up to one of these lakes and us to take a boat for a few days during spring break with our 7 year old to fish. I have never been to Bear Lake. It's been 30+ years since I've fished Hurricane Lake. I'm sure I wouldn't recognize a damned thing. What's the pros and cons on the two lakes? Fishing? 
Camping? Any input would be greatly appreciated. In fresh water, I usually target bream and of course cats at night. That would be great game for our son - I don't think he's up to bass fishing just yet. 

Thanks in advance and I'll take plenty of pics when we go.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

What kind of fish (majority) do you get off of hurricane? We'd not be doing any swimming, are the gators likely to attack a boat? I know that sounds stupid, but we actually had one attack our boat in St. Augustine. I'd kind of like to keep that experience away from our 7 year old.

Thanks again for the response!


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

You could stay at munson pool, there is more to do there (the old mill, nature trails, and take your son to the old swinging bridge). You can't fish there, but bear or hurricane is right down the road. I haven't been there in a little while, but I've had some good memories over there.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just dont forget no motor in Hurricane lake... or is it Bear lake? I think its hurricane.. Ive had a gator lift up the front of a 12ft jon-boat one time in hurricane.. we rolled over him and did'nt know it, he freaked and lifted it up.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Which ever one you choose, make sure to take a Rapala in size 11 and some trick worms.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Where is munson pool? Do you use the rapala to go after bass?


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Billybob, 

could you imagine an 18-20 ft bass boat in munson pool,the park rangers would shit. It's been a while since I've been there. Years ago when we use to swim there people would be out there scuba diving. That could get pretty spooky in some of that stuff. But no dout there are some big fish in there, just too bad you can't catch them.


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*I think you would be happy campimg at Munson Pool or Bear. They are close together and Bear also has some great Catfish in it. The bream are easy to find if the weather and water temp. get steady, plus there is alot more for a 7 year old to do at Munson Pool. If you camp at the Pool make sure at sunrise you take him to the pier and toss bread to the fish he and you will be amazed at the size of fish in the swimming hole.*


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I would love to get certified in diving and go there or hit one of the springs nearby someday. I've snorkled in munson pool and that was pretty cool, but diving i'm sure would be a much better experience.


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Rocklobster, 

Let us know how the trip went.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

O.K. I guess Munson Pool it is. Do any of you guys know how to get reservations there? We'll take the camera and lots of pics. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *rocklobster (3/24/2008)*O.K. I guess Munson Pool it is. Do any of you guys know how to get reservations there? We'll take the camera and lots of pics. Thanks for the info guys.


http://www.fl-dof.com/forest_recreation/fees.html

and 

http://www.fl-dof.com/state_forests/blackwater_river_more_info.html

As far as I know, it was on a first come first served honor system the last time I was there (years ago). There may be an entrance ranger station where you can pay as well. You want to look at the Krul Recreation Area for info. It's definately the place to go with kids. I grew up going there with my parents and have such fond memories of the place. I remember back before hurricane erine and opal took out the old swinging bridge. Good memories that I will have to share with my children as they grow as well.

Here is a map with Krul areaand Bear Lake in it:

http://www.fl-dof.com/state_forests/sf_pdf/trail_walker_trotter_maps/blackwater_sweetwater_tw.pdf


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Rockl...lere's the straight skinny.

We camp in Blackwater several times a year and have camped at every place but Bear...but have been through there several times. My opinion...for camping, the best place is Karick (North or South) and Hurricane. Krul Lake is nice as well (camped there this weekend.) Bear lake is not nearly as nice as these because you have to camp right on top of each other. Krul has a great spring to swim in but right now it is freezing cold (ask my 3 blue lipped kids.) You can put your boat in all three big lakes (bear, Hurricane, Karick) and all have very nice ramps. All are trolling motors only. We will be camping next week as well so we will probably go to Hurricane. Hurr. isour favorite. For fishing...really depends on which lake is hot at the time. Bass, bream and cats. Hurricane is stocked regularly with cats and the camp host is great. His name is Jimmy. $15 per night at each place. First come on all and believe me when I say they do fill up. You can call the forestry station to get an update before you leave the house. I recommend. Have a great trip and feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Soooooooo many choices.....Karick, Hurrican, Bear, Munson Pool....:doh Munson Pool would be the best when it is warmer because the activities (swimming and nature trail), but if you stay at 1 of the others it is more convienent to fish. Just pull the boat to the shore behind your camping area so you can just take off. Which ever you choose I hope your family has a blast!!!:letsdrink:letsparty


----------



## cmac (Dec 10, 2007)

Whoa! Is it safe to kayak in Hurricane Lake? All this gator talk is making me skepticle.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

> *cmac (3/31/2008)*Whoa! Is it safe to kayak in Hurricane Lake? All this gator talk is making me skepticle.


I think I would stay in the main part of the lake and not hit some of the backwoods fingers of the lake. I have a kayak and plan to try it some this year. I can see the headlines now..."human top water plug eaten by gator in Hurricane Lake".


----------

